# Dark World Maps



## Knightfall (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey all, here is my latest world design. It had a different name at one point by the name made it sound too much like a Conan type world, which it's not.

Dark World is basically that. Evil is everywhere, whether it's drow in the dark forests or orcs raiding from the sea. Evil wizards control dozens of magically inspired cities across the entire planet. Anti-paladins fight blackguards for the right to spread chaos vs. law.

Good characters are rare, but they are often backed up by celestials who have gone native in order to better protect the remaining lands of good. The Great Interior Sea is one of these locales with dozens of good-aligned elves, gnomes, humans, and angels.

Dark World is vile darkness vs. exalted deeds. Neither has won, although evil is ahead. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Moved intro to new thread:* http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...8-dark-world-good-vs-evil-campaign-world.html


----------



## Conaill (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks nice.

Uhm... would you like some feedback on the rivers, or did the god of rivers die in this world as well?


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 30, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Looks nice.
> 
> Uhm... would you like some feedback on the rivers, or did the god of rivers die in this world as well?




Feeback is good. I have a tendancy to go nuts with rivers. At least tell me I've got them flowing the right way. Multiple rivers flow out of mountains then join to make bigger rivers. Right?   

Do the rivers meander too much? Go nuts, Conaill. I trust your judgement.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Conaill (Apr 30, 2004)

Kewl! "Go nuts", he says. 

Let's start with the eastermost river on the large continent. See how it flows all along the length  of the eastern half of the continent, in between two shorelines? That could only happen if the land between the river and the shorelines to the north and south are *higher* than the river. I.e. you pretty much would have to have mountain chains running aong the N and S coast, with a looong valley in between to channel that river all the way to the E. Given the shape of the continent, it's much more likely that that river would flow out into the N or S ocean closer to the mountain range.

Likewise, there's a river that starts in the NW part of the NW-SE mountain chain, but then curves around and flows into the SE sea. See the area wher it curves around and gets very close to the NW sea? That area must be *higher* than any area further downstream the river, which would typically only happen if there were a mountain range between it and the NW shore. More likely, that branch of the river would flow out into the NW sea.

Ditto with the bottom-most river flowing out of the central southern mountains... It *almost* flows into the S sea, but then curves back N to the central lake. You should probably either cut off that entire, almost circular loop, or have the river flow into the S sea.

How far below sea level is that central lake? You have a number of seas flowing from close to the shore *into* the central lake, implying it may be well below sea level. 

Overall, the main rule to keep in mind is that water will find the *shortest* way towards the sea. It may also be a good excercise to draw altitude contour lines on your map. That will tell you rightaway whether your rivers make sense. Indicating river basins, separated by hills or mountain ridges, may be a good idea as well. Another trick is simply to take a world atlas, and find landmarks that look similar to yours... can't beat nature when it comes to designing realistic river beds!


----------



## Knightfall (May 1, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Kewl! "Go nuts", he says.
> 
> Let's start with the eastermost river on the large continent. See how it flows all along the length  of the eastern half of the continent, in between two shorelines? That could only happen if the land between the river and the shorelines to the north and south are *higher* than the river. I.e. you pretty much would have to have mountain chains running aong the N and S coast, with a looong valley in between to channel that river all the way to the E. Given the shape of the continent, it's much more likely that that river would flow out into the N or S ocean closer to the mountain range.




Ok, I see your point. Fixed that, multiple rivers with the closest coastline as the target.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> Likewise, there's a river that starts in the NW part of the NW-SE mountain chain, but then curves around and flows into the SE sea. See the area wher it curves around and gets very close to the NW sea? That area must be *higher* than any area further downstream the river, which would typically only happen if there were a mountain range between it and the NW shore. More likely, that branch of the river would flow out into the NW sea.




Ok, fixed that one. Split it into two different rivers.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> Ditto with the bottom-most river flowing out of the central southern mountains... It *almost* flows into the S sea, but then curves back N to the central lake. You should probably either cut off that entire, almost circular loop, or have the river flow into the S sea.




Ditto.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> How far below sea level is that central lake? You have a number of seas flowing from close to the shore *into* the central lake, implying it may be well below sea level.




Hmm, I like that idea. It is now. Not WAY below sea level but definitely far enough below that the interior rivers flow towards it. It has its dry season, which keep the sea from expanding much further. Flash floods have been known to happen, though.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> Overall, the main rule to keep in mind is that water will find the *shortest* way towards the sea. It may also be a good excercise to draw altitude contour lines on your map. That will tell you rightaway whether your rivers make sense. Indicating river basins, separated by hills or mountain ridges, may be a good idea as well. Another trick is simply to take a world atlas, and find landmarks that look similar to yours... can't beat nature when it comes to designing realistic river beds!




Shortest way, got it. That should help with the rebuilding of another one of my campaign worlds, Time of Ages. As for Dark World, I've added several high area, which are low mountains and high steppe hills, but two different ones are for a large plateau and an impact crater.

The small map is the main area of the what will become any eventual campaign. This is what has been created before but is now being reinterpreted. Hyberiae is what I use to call the world, but it will have a different "world name" now.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (May 2, 2004)

*Hyberiae Peninsula*
The Hyberiae Peninsula is a hotbed of conflict. The Ruins of Astinian is where the region's original capital was, but it fell into decadence and was destroyed by a curse from the Gods of Chaos. Due of the curse, the lands of the Hyberiae Peninsula were laid to waste causing the badlands and swamp to form. The swamp is haunted and only the brave or foolish enter it. The Ruins of Astinian are controlled by powerful undead that regularly send their minions against each other and the cities of the peninsula.

The lands around the City of Parch are drier than one would expect with a river flowing through them. This is part of the curse, as well. However, the waters of the river are clear and pristine until it reaches the swamplands. (The river runs through a gorge from when it enters the badlands to when it empties out into the swampland.) Parch is ruled by a council of peers, called the Parched Council, who aren't much better than the warlocks (see below). They control every aspect of the city including who gets access to the river.

The City of Ubaay is the main city in this region and its ruler, a _beholder_ only known as *The Orb*, considers the entire Hyberiae Peninsula as its dominion. The truth is that the beholder ruler can't control much beyond the Cities of Telay and Ferilian. The beholder is an iron-fisted ruler, which rubs the chaotic denizens of the region the wrong way. They don't care for his ideas about law and order. Two barons control the cities of Telay and Ferilian. *Baroness Sayinia* of Telay is loyal to the beholder, while *Baron Fulk Gutwretch* of Ferilian is not.

The other cities on the coast of the Hyberiae Peninsula are chaotic places with a bent towards wickedness. Arcanists, known as Warlocks, control the Cities of Ariskal, Hulay, and Yulia. The *Witch of Ariskal*, a powerful _human (vampire) wizard_, is trying to make the undead of the swamplands submit to her. She is the only female and undead ruler in the region but is just as power hungry and cold as the other warlocks.

The *Madman of Hulay* is mad as a hatter, to say the least. He is a _human wizard_ and often releases dangerous monsters into the city for fun. Hulay is not a safe place and its citizens are forced to live there, as the other options in the region aren't any better. The city pays to keep powerful adventurers around to handle the monsters released by the Warlock Freak, as he is sometimes called (but never to his face). The Madman never gets involved in local politics and the citizens have free reign to live anyway they want.

The *Dominator of Yulia* is a _human wizard/monk_ who rules his city with an iron fist, much to the annoyance of the city's populace. He is obsessed with finding the broken shards of an ancient magical gem, which is said to grant the possessor the ability to become a god. It is whispered that he has put together nearly half the gem and that his life has been extended by the power it gives him. Those, in the city, that talk to loudly about the gem disappear without a trace.

The Cities of Fort Shore and Fort Sand are the bastions of good in this region. They are the foothold cities of a distant land to the north, past the Low Shores. Travel and trade to and from the north is perilous, but the rich iron, copper and natural glassteel deposits of the Gray Desert and the Turill Gorge are too much to pass up. Governors appointed by the people rule the cities. The governor of Fort Shore is a _human rogue/fighter_, while the governor of Fort Sand is a _dwarf knight_.

In the Darkland Mountains are two cities. The City of Fellridge is full of vile, twisted dwarves, while the City of Blackhope is home to righteous dwarves, gray elves, and orcs. The city of Blackhope wishes to align itself with Fort Shore and Fort Sand, but pressure from The Orb has put them off aligning with the two cities.

Two other cities are on the map. The City of Belthi is a dark, vile place where devils walk openly in the street. Half of its citizens are native outsiders such as genies, half-fiends, and a few fallen celestials. Its ruler is a massive, mysterious, unnamed _pit fiend_ who controls the city without question. The city has permanent gates to the Infernal Hells, but they are rarely used anymore, as the devils of the city of Belthi have been forgotten by the Infernal Imperium. The pit fiend likes it that way, as it strengthens its hold on the city. (The denizens of the city worship the pit fiend as a god.)

Opposite of Belthi is the City of Sharis. In Sharis, good rules. A quarter of the city’s citizens are half-celestials, as well as few native angels. Another quarter is made up of elves, half-elves, and a few goodhearted drow. The remaining citizens are human for the most part. An ancient being of epic power known as *The Elf Lord* rules the city. He is a _elf paladin_ and he has a powerful Council of Patriarchs, made up of celestials and other powerful city natives that help him govern the city and protect The Shining Forest from the machinations of evildoers. The Elf Lord has had contact with The Orb, but the two cannot seem to come to terms for a peace alliance, due to differences in philosophy.


----------



## Conaill (May 3, 2004)

Looks a lot better. Well, apart from the river that flows all along the length of the Hyberiae Peninsula, of course. 

Another thing to keep in mind: Mountains do not *create* rivers! 

It seems like anywhere you have a mountain, you feel the need to have a river starting there. Mountains don't necessarily get any more precipitation than any other spot on your map, so they don't necessarily "generate" rivers (with some exceptions, such as snowcapped mountains or mountains where one side gets much more rainfall than the other due to tradewinds). Mountains do tend to delineate river basins (i.e. the area across which all the rainfall will drain into the same river), and rivers will tend to point away from mountains simply because they flow downhill. 

(Note: What is considered the "source" of a river is often fairly arbitrary. When you follow a river uphill, it will branch multiple times, spreading out into a network of little streamlets. Sometimes one of these streamlets is significantly larger than the others, but not necessarily. As close to the mountain peaks as you draw them, they may be less than a feet or two across, while the river may be hundreds of yards wide at it's delta. )


----------



## Knightfall (May 4, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Looks a lot better. Well, apart from the river that flows all along the length of the Hyberiae Peninsula, of course.




Hmm, how did I know you were going to say that. Heh. The river flows into a gorge that travels the length of the peninsula, until it hits the marshlands.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> Another thing to keep in mind: Mountains do not *create* rivers!




Old habits die hard. I'll watch that, thanks.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> It seems like anywhere you have a mountain, you feel the need to have a river starting there. Mountains don't necessarily get any more precipitation than any other spot on your map, so they don't necessarily "generate" rivers (with some exceptions, such as snowcapped mountains or mountains where one side gets much more rainfall than the other due to tradewinds). Mountains do tend to delineate river basins (i.e. the area across which all the rainfall will drain into the same river), and rivers will tend to point away from mountains simply because they flow downhill.




Flowing downhill is what I was doing. BTW, not all of the "brown polygons" are going to be mountains. Some are going to be hilly terrain or something else. Nothing is written in stone, yet. I might end up shrinking some of them or deleteing them if the map doesn't "feel" right.



			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> (Note: What is considered the "source" of a river is often fairly arbitrary. When you follow a river uphill, it will branch multiple times, spreading out into a network of little streamlets. Sometimes one of these streamlets is significantly larger than the others, but not necessarily. As close to the mountain peaks as you draw them, they may be less than a feet or two across, while the river may be hundreds of yards wide at it's delta. )




That I knew. The map, at the world level can't take that much detail without slowing down the refresh rate in CC2. As I get closer in, there will be those streamlets. Plus, the Hyberiae Peninsula map will likely have more rivers once I decide where I want them to come from.

The long river stays where it is. I like the city above the gorge idea. As for how the gorge was created, who knows. Perhaps a ancient god dropped his sword. 

But keep the advice coming. It's all good.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 8, 2004)

more


----------



## blargney the second (May 8, 2004)

I love your maps, Knightfall! 

There's just one thing that I have a hard time grokking: the scale.  Your continent is almost 10,000 miles long - that's *really* huge!  Did the god of distances die in this campaign? 

-blarg


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2004)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> I love your maps, Knightfall!
> 
> There's just one thing that I have a hard time grokking: the scale.  Your continent is almost 10,000 miles long - that's *really* huge!  Did the god of distances die in this campaign?
> 
> -blarg




Scale, like rivers, is one thing I don't usually get right away. Is it the fact there is one GIANT continent you don't 'grok' or is the world simply too big?

I'm not much for figuring out scale until I need to.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## blargney the second (May 11, 2004)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Scale, like rivers, is one thing I don't usually get right away. Is it the fact there is one GIANT continent you don't 'grok' or is the world simply too big?
> 
> I'm not much for figuring out scale until I need to.




Well, look at it in real-world terms.  North America is 4000 odd miles across, and there are LOTS of cities, and it takes a long time to traverse.

Is it the only continent on the world?  If so, it looks like you have some sort of Pangaea going on.  That could make for an interesting campaign setup.

I guess the main criteria is: how long do you want it to take to cross the continent?  That determines the amount (or lack) of communication that will occur between each region.

-blarg


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2004)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Well, look at it in real-world terms.  North America is 4000 odd miles across, and there are LOTS of cities, and it takes a long time to traverse.




True. But that's the real world for ya.



			
				blargney the second said:
			
		

> Is it the only continent on the world?  If so, it looks like you have some sort of Pangaea going on.  That could make for an interesting campaign setup.




Yes, one continent. One BIG continent. Where is it going? I have no idea, although you helped inspire a bit more detail. (See below.)



			
				blargney the second said:
			
		

> I guess the main criteria is: how long do you want it to take to cross the continent?  That determines the amount (or lack) of communication that will occur between each region.




Crossing the continent isn't as limited by distance when magic is thrown in. Magical gates, teleportation spells, magical airships, and psychoportation psionic powers. The central sea will have a several allied kingdoms (the good ones) with permanent standing stones, enchanted with _teleportation circle_, linking the major cities in the region.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 24, 2004)

bump


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the support, ND. Taking a bit of a break from 'creating' new world regions, whether it be this one or Kulan. Busy with Real Life(TM) concerns, as well as beginning the basic design layout for a new updated version of *The Crossroads*. So far it's still all on paper.

*Dark World* won't likely get another update soon unless someone asks something specific about a region or anything in particular. My best creative flow comes from when others inspire me.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2005)

---


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 20, 2005)

*Great Interior Sea Region*
The Great Interior Sea Region is one of the few places on Maran that is dominated by good. It’s kingdoms and protectorates are shining examples in a very evil world. Surrounded by enemies on all sides these lands holdout through sheer willpower and strength of faith in the Gods of Good. Yet, evil lurks in the deep, dark forests surrounding these lands, and the Virtuous Realms, as they’re referred to, stand isolated from the world.

The most powerful of these lands are the Realms of the Heart. Angel Heart, Castle Heart, and the Heart of the Reverie stand on the shores of the Great Interior Sea. Angel Heart is a land dominated by angels and other celestials and is often referred to as the Kingdom of Nirvana. Castle Heart is a land of shining knights and is one of the few lands with a strong force of paladins and other holy warriors. The Heart of the Reverie is the largest standing elven kingdom still in existence. These three pillars of good are all that stands between the Virtuous Realms and the evil of the Drow Lands & the elemental princes of The Steaming Pits.

Two other lands stand as protectors of the citizens of the Virtuous Realms – The Bastion Kingdom of the southern shore and the Burnished Kingdom of the northern shore. The Bastion Kingdom is a human land known for its no-nonsense warrior tradition and vigilance against the machinations of the warlords of the Treacherous Warlands to the south of the Slaughter Weald. The Burnished Kingdom is a land dominated by gnomes, dwarves, and halflings who protect the Virtuous Realms from the burning insanity of the Demon Hoarders of the northern forests, which are twisted mass of burning timber and insane, vile-touched treants (or worse).

The last two lands of the Virtuous Realms are, for the most part, protected by the fact that they have little to offer a conquering force. The lands around the eastern shoreline of the Great Interior Sea – the Charylands and The Sundered Shore – are quite barren and hardly considered hospitable. The Charylands are a little better off as they fall under the protection of The Bastion Kingdom, but is considered a poor place to try and make a living, as the denizens of the Slaughter Weald are more of open threat here. The Sundered Shore is a wild place patrolled by elite rangers and inhabited by moral barbarian tribes who have aligned themselves with both the Burnished Kingdom and the fey elves of The High Weald. They are a proud people who insist on protecting their lands, their way.

Already mentioned were the Drow Lands, The Steaming Pits, The Slaughter Weald, and the High Weald. All of these lands are considered to be less than virtuous if not completely evil. The Drow Lands are fairly self-explanatory other than to say the drow of the world of Maran believe in evil in all its forms. They tend to be “more lawful” if living on the surface, but not always, and there are dozens of Fortified Houses scattered throughout the dark forests west of Great Interior Sea. These drow households are huge, walled compounds that are both independent and aligned to other Houses in the region. It is said that the most powerful drow matriarchies and patriarchies have fiendish blood and make pacts with evil outsiders.

Beyond the Drow Lands lies The Steaming Pits. This unnatural region is basically an enormous, shallow canyon that is filled with hot, boiling mud. Princes of Elemental Evil rule here whether they be Earth, Ooze, Steam, or Water Lords of Evil. The region is patrolled constantly by these evil Elemental Princes’ minions, as well as roaming groups of mud elementals and much fouler creatures. It is said that a realm of good once controlled the canyon and that it was brought low when a cabal of evil wizards and sorcerers opened several rifts to the elemental planes. Scholars of the Virtuous Realms believe that several powerful magical relics of good still exist, buried deep beneath the boiling mud, to be rescued.

The region known as The Slaughter Weald isn’t a kingdom, its more like a burned out, withering battlefield where The Bastion Kingdom and the warlords of the Treacherous Warlands constantly fight each other for ground. It is a blackened no man’s land where foul beasts walk during the day and deadly undead seek to feed during the night. Only the very brave or very foolish would dare cross this region alone or in small groups (i.e. adventurers). Another place where it is unsafe to tread day or night is the land known as LittleRot. Located east of The Sundered Shore, this land was full of halfling communities more than 400 years ago. Now, it is a destroyed land that acts as a buffer between The Sundered Shore and the warlords of the Low Shores. The land isn’t safe, however, as its former denizens have either degenerated into evil, feral Jerren or become undead guardians of the fallen halfling communities.

South of LittleRot and east of The Slaughter Weald is the enigma that is The High Weald. Here a race of fey-like elves lives in relative peace and harmony with nature, yet they become openly violent towards any that dare enter their lands without invitation. They are usually free-spirited but passive towards others and have powerful shamans as their leaders. The barbarians of The Sundered Shore believe that they are the divine servants of the Detached Gods, and their devotion to the High Elves of the Weald borders on worship. The other denizens of the Virtuous Realms give this region a wide berth.

The three mountain ranges nearest to the Great Interior Sea affect the lives of the citizens of the Virtuous Realms in different ways, if at all. The distant Smoking Mountains only troubles the minds of the virtuous when its volcanic peaks rumble, threatening to erupt. The Spikes of the Fallen are more troublesome, as the high mountains are known for evil humanoids, giants, aberrations, and fallen angels. The smaller Kilnpeaks offer some solace, as they are home to goodhearted dwarves and gnomes who are allied with the denizens of the Burnished Kingdom.

Not really considered a part of the Great Interior Sea Region, the lands surrounding it – The Treacherous Warlands, the Low Shores, and The Burnt Forests of the Demon Hoarders – are some of the most despicable and warlike on the world of Maran. The Demon Hoarders are the most troublesome, as they are truly the closest, but the warlords of the southern lands come a close second. The warlords and evil rulers of the Low Shores are less of a problem, as they would rather fight with each other and raid into the southern lands east of the Smoking Mountains. The Demon Hoarders are a race of humans similar to the Vashar, but with both demon and dragon ancestry. Not all of these people are evil, but most are. The warlords of Treacherous Warlands tend toward lawfulness or neutrality in morals, while those of the Low Shores are almost always bent towards evil.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 20, 2005)

Moved introduction to beginning of thread...


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

A new map for Dark World.

Description to come later...


----------



## Pyrandon (Aug 2, 2007)

Knightfall, I just love your campaign world.  So rich, detailed, and exciting--definitely makes me want to jump in and "try my luck".  You inspire me to create!  

Thanks,


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2007)

Pyrandon said:
			
		

> Knightfall, I just love your campaign world.  So rich, detailed, and exciting--definitely makes me want to jump in and "try my luck".  You inspire me to create!
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks Pyrandon,

If you want to learn more about Dark World (and World of Kulan too) then make sure you check out this new thread that I've just started in the Plots, Places, and Rogues! forum.

*Through A Mirror, Darkly...*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=202945


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 29, 2008)

I updated the descriptions for the first two regional maps to take into account the change of Dark World into a True20 world. - KF72


----------



## Relique Hunter (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice maps Knightfall1972. Do you have a history and/or homebrew material for adopting this as a True20 campaign?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2008)

Relique Hunter said:


> Very nice maps Knightfall1972. Do you have a history and/or homebrew material for adopting this as a True20 campaign?



No, unfortunately, I don't really have anything designed for Dark World as a True20 campaign, yet. It changing to be a True20 campaign was only a recent decision. I'm still reading through the True20 rulebook.

The original concept was for the world to be based on pitting the rules of the Book of Vile Darkness against the rules presented in the Book of Exalted Deeds. I'll have to modify that idea a great deal to make it a True20 campaign world, but I think it is worth it.

I just updated my list of deities to use the Divine Aspects listed in the revised edition of core rulebook.

http://walktheroad.wikispaces.com/DW_Deities


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a quick question: Is the font on the maps specific only to your mapping program or is it one that anyone can use for other stuff, such as Word?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> I have a quick question: Is the font on the maps specific only to your mapping program or is it one that anyone can use for other stuff, such as Word?



The font is one I found online for free; it's called Stonehenge. I've attached it in a zip file.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 5, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:


> The font is one I found online for free; it's called Stonehenge. I've attached it in a zip file.




Cool.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 6, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Cool.  Thank you very much.



No problem. You're welcome.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 7, 2011)

bumped for my reference


----------

